# warning for ABMultiValueCreateMutable



## diyora (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello all,
I am add label for emaiaddress,address,etc.It is work or Home label in iPhone simulator contacts.
I write 
ABMutableMultiValueRef multiValue = ABMultiValueCreateMutable(kABHomeLabel);
It create label but,
It give me warnigassing argument 1 of 'ABMultiValueCreateMutable' makes integer from pointer without a cast. 

How to remove i this warninig?..

Thank you..


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 25, 2008)

Of what type is "kABHomeLabel"?  What type of argument does ABMultiValueCreateMutable take?


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 27, 2008)

kABHomeLabel is not a supported value to pass to ABMultiValueCreateMutable.
See the documentation within XCode and specifically you want to pass in one of these values:


```
Record Property Types
These constants identify record property types.

#define kABMultiValueMask (1 << 8)
enum {
   kABInvalidPropertyType         = 0x0,
   kABStringPropertyType          = 0x1,
   kABIntegerPropertyType         = 0x2,
   kABRealPropertyType            = 0x3,
   kABDateTimePropertyType        = 0x4,
   kABDictionaryPropertyType      = 0x5,
   kABMultiStringPropertyType     = kABMultiValueMask | kABStringPropertyType
   kABMultiIntegerPropertyType    = kABMultiValueMask | kABIntegerPropertyType
   kABMultiRealPropertyType       = kABMultiValueMask | kABRealPropertyType
   kABMultiDateTimePropertyType   = kABMultiValueMask | kABDateTimePropertyType
   kABMultiDictionaryPropertyType = kABMultiValueMask | kABDictionaryPropertyType
};
```


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 27, 2008)

Additionally, kABHomeLabel is a type CFStringRef(pointer) and that function takes an integer.


----------

